# How much beef when tampering



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, so the classic and eureka mignon have been paired together for the first time today, unfortunately it's me leading the way. Got myself a shot glass, weighed 16 gram of supermarket specials and had a play. I not expecting miracles and most importantly I'm really enjoying myself in the process.

Now I gather consistency is the way forward and I've found with my few attempts today that some times a shot may take say 30 sec next time it's struggling to make its way through the filter. So I believe my main inconsistency is probably my tampering. Just how much weight do you apply, I've heard 30lb been mentioned, but just how much beef is this, I'm using a regular flat mota tamper. Should it be the flat side depth of the tamper?

*Also one more question, I'm using the double non pressurised basket, when you time the measure is it coffee or cream to top of measuring line on the 30ml shot glass.

**Also so another question.........is a double shot 60 ml from a double basket or 30 ml from a double basket plus 30ml from another fresh double basket. Wouldn't it be the second of the two...sorry I know I've so much to learn.

Thanks all


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Forget measuring using the glass, use your scales. You want to get out 1.6x what you put in.

Doesn't really matter how hard you tamp as long as it's consistent.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers...... So 16 gram x 1.6 = 25.6g .........over what time period?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Approx 25-30 secs. Whatever time you decide on try and keep it constant and the adjust the grind to make the shot flow faster or slower.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks that's a great help.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You probably wont get a shot to hit those figures for output time consistently with supermarket beans though as they are mainly pretty much stale when opened anyway, you'd be much better off buying a kg of something like Raves Italian Job for £9.50 and using that for getting used to things.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I did manage to get hold of some beans today from Pollards in Sheffield. I picked Mississippi and monsoon malaba. I used the supermarket ones to get a rough idea of grind etc. I honestly couldn't believe the difference in taste with the new mignon and beans, I wasn't expecting there to be any, but to me it taste so less harsh, more mellow and less strange after taste. Lovely.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mississippi beans? are these flavoured ones? never heard of any coffee grown in that region of the USA.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hope this works....... Link to the Mississippi beans at pollards......

http://pollards.com/menu/wholesale-coffee-mississippi-blend/


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah ok I was wondering if they were something nasty like Mississippi Mud Pie flavoured beans previously.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Try Foundry Roasters. Much better than Pollard's. You can get them in the moor market or at Porter Brook deli.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers I will do. I'm trying to get to grips with getting the grind right at the moment....beans aren't lasting me two minutes. Definitely will give them ago.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Forget measuring using the glass, use your scales. You want to get out 1.6x what you put in.


Is that for a single shot? or a double? I'm sure i read on here someone was putting 15g of bean in and getting 44g out for a double?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's all up in the air at the moment. Conventional wisdom is being challenged.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

When you time a double shot....say around 25 sec mark at 14-16g for 30ml.......is it the same for a single basket say 7-8g around 25 sec for 30 ml?

Hope that makes sense. If I had more accurate scales I would try after weight, I need to buy some more accurate ones.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nobody on here pulls singles really, they're hard to get right. Best stick with the doubles (although yeah, you'd still want to to take 25-30 secs using CFUK parameters)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol CFUK parameters , gonna start working on those ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Single baskets are not good.

They require a different grind & you need to up the dose.

Really not worth the frustration.

Stay with so called doubles which are tending to be standard espressos these days


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

we could have a CFUK barista championships, using CFUK SP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> we could have a CFUK barista championships, using CFUK SP


I think there are a few pros on here that would smash the competition or would Daren win again?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

We'd have to introduce a handicap system rather than just CC canvassing for the underdog


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

poppycock, daren won fair and square ( or is that triangle!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can't give Daren anymore handicaps , it wouldn't be fair...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does that makes CC the patron saint of lost causes??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and there was daren singing your praises last night saying how much you had improved boots. you have to not crack under the pressure this time though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> poppycock, daren won fair and square ( or is that triangle!)


Ah, that explains everything - mention of 'the square' - funny handshakes and rolled up trouser legs. Sound familiar Daren??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if i am i have a lot of work to do here


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont know, moderators ganging up, what next


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> and there was daren singing your praises last night saying how much you had improved boots. you have to not crack under the pressure this time though


Yep I choked .........

Your not a patron saint

more like my Jedi master .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thats right and i can do the mind tricks you, worked on convincing people Daren was the best.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> poppycock, daren won fair and square ( or is that triangle!)


You got me through a round or two, not complaining...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

underdogs always get my vote (s)


----------

